# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  قليل من كثير عن الملك

## نجمة السعد

*

اعذائي لانه الملك ولانه فيصل العجب فليس هنالك اقل من ان نتحدث ولو قليل عن هذه اللاعب المهول الذي لم يمر علي الملاعب السودانية ولن يمر عليها مثله في الوقت القريب.
العجب او الملك كما يحلو لعشاق فنه ان يطلقوا عليه اختارته مجلة سوبر 6 افضل لاعب عربي هذا الموسم وفي الموسم السابق اختير من افضل هداف العالم العجب ذلك الفتى الاسمر البسيط هنالك الكثير والكثير الذي قيل في هذا الفلتة ولكن اترككم مع بعض ماذكر عنه مع نبذة بسيطة عنه



لمحة بسيطه عن اللاعب
الاسم : فيصل العجب سيدو تية 
من مواليد مدينة كوبر بالخرطوم بحري 
هو الخامس بين اشقاءه موسي«لعب للتحرير البحراوي- حسن- الرشيد- محمد» 
العمر :31 سنة 
المراحل التعليمية : كوبر الجديدة الابتدائية- كوبر الحكومية المتوسطة «حالياً تعرف بمدرسة الشهيد عثمان حسن احمد البشير» 
اللقب : كوري واطلقه عليه والده تيمناً بلاعب المريخ فيصل كوري 

فريقة الحالي : نادي المريخ السوادني , وكذلك هو لاعب في منتخب السودان

قال عنه مدرب المريخ السابق البرازيلي ماركوالمدرب البرازيلي ماركو الذي تولي تدريب المريخ بدايات الالفية الثالثة تحدث في ذلك الوقت عن قائد المريخ و قال ان العجب ظلمته الظروف الاجتماعية للوسط الرياضي وتأثر بالحملة الاعلامية التي صاحبت تسجيله وتأثر اكثر بالاعلام الذي كان ينتظر منه الكثير والاعلام الآخر الذي يسخر منه.. والحقيقة الثابتة ان العجب من جيل فذ عبقري فهو صاحب قدرات رهيبة وبقليل من الصبر سيكون النجم الاول في افريقيا فهو مراوغ من الدرجة الاولي وصانع العاب فريد..ولديه حساسية عالية مع الشباك.. العجب فريق كامل واذا نجح في تجاوز الهشاشة النفسية للاعب السوداني سيقدم الافضل وبامكانه قيادة المريخ الي مصاف الاندية الكبيرة وسيكون له شأن مع المنتخب.. صحيح ان العجب حالياً يمثل الركيزة المهمة في المريخ وقدمه صاحبة الحسم إلا ان ما يقدمه اقل من قدراته وسترون ذلك في المستقبل .
بعض انجازاته
انجازات مع المنتخب
ساهم بشكل فاعل في صعود المنتخب الوطني الي نهائيات بطولة العرب بالكويت وتصدر مجموعته في لبنان بالفوز علي موريتانيا والصومال والتعادل مع لبنان واحرز العجب ثلاثة اهداف في هذه التصفيات اثنان في مرمي الصومال والثالث في المرمى الموريتاني.
كما ساهم بصورة كبيرة جدا في وصول منتخب السودان الى نهائيات غانا الاخيرة
انجازات مع المريخ

الفوز بلقب الهداف في بطولة الممتاز مرتين: عام 1999م برصيد «7» اهداف وعام 2005 برصيد «19» هدفاً.

هداف القمة في الالفية الجديدة برصيد «5» اهداف.

هداف السودان بصورة مطلقة في بطولات الاندية الافريقية برصيد «12» هدفاً.

احتفظ مع زملائه بسجل خال من الهزائم في «13» مباراة افريقية لعبت باستاد المريخ.

رقم قياسي في التسجيل
عام 2005م كان عام العجب فقد احرز فيه «32» هدفاً منها «19» هدفا في الدوري الممتاز اهلته لاعتلاء عرش الهدافين، بالاضافة الى «4» اهداف في كأس السودان و«7» اهداف في المباريات الودية، وهدفين دوليين.

في حوار قناة art مع القنان العجب بالاضافة لنشيد العجب

http://sudanesehost.net/uploads/uplo...6250_ujab1.wmv

http://sudanesehost.net/uploads/uploads/untiteld.wmv


http://sudanesehost.net/uploads/uploads/ujab3.mpg.wmv

نشيد العجب 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nm5gyny5n1l


فيديو للملك

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4rxaztzmmwm

ختاما اهديكم هذه الاهداف لهذا اللاعب العملاق

&feature=related

&feature=related


&feature=related

&feature=related





__________________
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*سلمت يمناك
وان كانت الروعه تتجسد في شكل انسان فهي انت
تحياتي وتقديري 
ومزيدا من الروعه ان شاء الله
...
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

سلمت يمناك
وان كانت الروعه تتجسد في شكل انسان فهي انت
تحياتي وتقديري 
ومزيدا من الروعه ان شاء الله
...



الف شكر اخي عبد القادر والله يكفيني تشجيعك هذه ويكفيني انني منكم  
*

----------


## mamoun15

*ما قصرت تب والله والتحية للنجم الفلتة ودرة الملاعب السودانية الفتي الخلوق فيصل العجب
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MAMUN15
					

ما قصرت تب والله والتحية للنجم الفلتة ودرة الملاعب السودانية الفتي الخلوق فيصل العجب



 الف شكر ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*الله يخليك يا نجمة السعد...يا رائع روعة العجب
بعد دا الزول يمشي ينوم بي مزااااج...
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 24 العجب 24
					

الله يخليك يا نجمة السعد...يا رائع روعة العجب
بعد دا الزول يمشي ينوم بي مزااااج...



 تلميذتك ياعجب يافنان 
عارف حسيت اننا ظلمنا العجب الابام دي شديد مقصرين معاه بالجد فحبت اذكر الصفوة وابهدل الهناياب:bye1:
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*نجمة السعد
اسم على مسمى
تعشق المريخ حد الثمالة
يسلموووووو على الطرح الرائع
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسة
					

نجمة السعد
اسم على مسمى
تعشق المريخ حد الثمالة
يسلموووووو على الطرح الرائع



تسلمي يابرنسيسة يارايعة 
*

----------


## محمد فضل السيد

*جاء فى الاخبار ان المنتخب استبعد الجلاد العجيب من المنتخب مع مع رفيقه هيثم مصطفى  اما الاخير فليس لى تعليق عليه لانى لست مهتم بالهلال اما بخصوص الجلاد فانا ارى رب ضارة نافعة فالعجب يحتاج الى الراحة من المجهود الشاق مع المنتخب والمريخ واذا استبعد من الواجب الوطنى مع المنتخب فامامه الواجب الوطنى الاخر مع الذعيم فى ادغال افريقيا واذا اعتزل العجب اللعب الدولى مع المنتخب يكون احسن حتى يتفرغ للمريخ الكيان الذى لن نرضى فيه باعتزال الجلاد حتى ياتى بكاس افريقيا الى الردكاسل ورغم فهمنا ان المنتخب سيعانى بسبب عدم وجود هداف من طراز الجلاد الا انهم لايعرفون قيمة ان يكون العجب واقفا فى الميدان حتى ولو لم يلعب يقينى ان المنتخب لن يذهب بعيدا فى التصفيات ليس بسبب استبعاد الجلاد ولاكن لانه الوحيد الذى يعرف كيف يطوع الكرة فى الشباك مع الطوربيد والود ميدو اللعاب ففى بعد الجلاد عن المنتخب يشبه المنتخب الليل من دون قمر 
مع خالص تحياتى
 محمد فضل السيد
                        	*

----------


## محمد فضل السيد

*لى تجربة مع العجب اود ان ارويها انا لاعب فى فريق الزومة وطالبت بشطبى هذا العام بسبب الاهمال الذى يلاقيه الفريق علما باننى كابتن الفريق فقد لعبت فى الذومة عشرة مواسم والحمد لله جئتهم شافعا وخرجت منهم لاعب جيد عموما فى مبارة للذومة مع المريخ كلفنى المدرب جمال ابو عنجة وقتها بمراقبة الجلاد لميز كثيرة فى لا اود الخوض فيها فتخوفت من ذلك بسبب ان الذى سارقبه هو نجمى المفضل بالاضافة للكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى فكنت اثناء المبارة لاادخل على الجلاد فى اى كرة مشتركة حتى لايصاب لانه ثروة قومية حسب راى الشخصى وكنت متوترا بسبب اننى العب ضد الكيان المريخ رغم انها مبارة ودية المهم لاحظ الكوتش جمال ذلك فقام بنهرى فاستغربت كيف ان كيغن (جمال ابى عنجة) يريد منى اللعب بقوة ضد الكيان وضد العجب وهو سليل هذا الكيان ولاحظ العجب ذلك فقام وقال لى اسمع كلام مدربك حتى تمشى الى الامام فقلت ولاكنى اعشق المريخ كيف العب ضده بقوة وقال قاهر الظلام (العجب) فى عالم الكرة يجب ان تظهر امكانياتك حتى تاتى الى من تحب ( ويقصد المريخ) فتحمست لهذا الكلام وصرت العب بقوة ضد لاعبى المريخ دون اذيتهم وفى نهاية المباراة حماتنى جماهير المريخ وهى تهتف ولدنا ولدنا ولدنا 
وعموما كان هذا الكلام فى العام 2004م فى دار الرياضة وانتصر علينا الكيان (المريخ 3/1) وبعدها صرت مغرورا لا اتى الى التمارين حتى نزلت اسهمى كثيرا لان فى ذلك العام طالب بى المريخ ولم اكن موجودا فندمت على ذلك وتكرر الامر مرة اخرى فى العام 2006م فى سنترليق ذلك العام فقد اديت مباريات قوية ضد المهدية وطالب بى المريخ مرة اخرى للخانات السنية ولاكن كان عمرى وقتها 22 عما وهو مالم يسمح به القانون وقد كان كشف الفريق الكبير ممتلائا  ولاكنى ساقاتل حتى اصل معشوقيى المريخ والعجب
                        	*

----------


## alsmwal

*[frame="7 80"]تسلمى يانجمة والله انا حقيقة جديد فى المنتدى لكن اول ماشدنى مشاركاتك الرائعه،، والظاهر انا كنت محروم منها الفتره الفاتت ،، ربنا يخليك لينا[/frame]
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كما هو عنوان البوست فهذا قليل من كثير عن الملك 
وكلمة شكرا وسلمت قليلة في حقك
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*سموال وعثمان الطيب شكرا لكم علي المرور ويكفيني تشجيعكم لي
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*رائع وانت تنثر درر مبدع مثل العجب 
انه العجب وكفي ,,,,,, سلمت
                        	*

----------


## هشام عمر

*عجب عجب عجب
                        	*

----------


## أوندى

*انه  الملك  المتوج  على قمة المملكة الكروية
انه  الأسطورة الحية

انه  العجب

فلا  عجب

تحياتى
*

----------


## العجب24

*مشكورة نجمة السعد انه فيصل العجب وليس فى الامر عجب
                        	*

----------


## كـولا

*العجب العجيييييييييييييييييييييييب مافي زيووووووووووووو
شكرآ نجمة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

